# Volvos



## Roadkill

Just a quick shot of my c303 from a recent trip. I'll eventually get around to tossing a few more of this and my volvo 6x6 up here. I enjoy the 303 10x that of my old Mogs..


----------



## Melensdad

I've considered a Pinzgauer but have stayed away from them because of the air cooled engine and the need to run a separate heating system.  That has always attracted me to the Volvo C303.  Sadly finding a C303 is a very difficult task while Pinzgauers are a dime a dozen.  

Why do you like the 303 more than the unimog?


----------



## Roadkill

Melensdad said:


> Why do you like the 303 more than the unimog?



good stability while maintaining a small form factor.. I've got the same ground clearance, portal axles, and yet can seat 7 in half the space. The 303 will easily do 60 mph, smoother ride, has more HP, has rear heat, you can pull the aluminum roof off if you really need to. Both will go in the same places, stock selectable lockers..


----------



## Roadkill

the Volvo 912.. I think production only in the 700's range, 1950's era with selectable lockers and about the same length as a modern pickup.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

man  i love that 912 i need one


----------



## Roadkill

dds said:


> man  i love that 912 i need one



trade me a snowtrac 
I think it only has like 14k original miles on it, it even has a side-pto winch with rollers both front and back on the truck.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that thing looks so cool i can only imagine how much it would cost to ship it here where do you find parts for something that rare


----------



## T24x4

Volvo TGB 13





Volvo TGB 20





Volvo L3154 TL31, personnel and cargo truck  934 Ltgb





Scania LA82





Scania TGB 30








TGB 40





Parts to C303 TGB 11,13,20
http://www.tatanka.nu/Home.asp


----------



## T24x4

TGB 11,13,20 have Volvo B30 6 cyl petrol engine. All other have Diesel. Price for TGB 30-40 start on 5000 USD up to 10000 USD.

*Fakta*

*Terrängbil 30
*Längd:
                Bredd: 
                Vikt:
                Antal hjul/drivna hjul: 4x4
                Motor: 6 cyl DS11
                Motorstyrka: 220 hk
                Växellåda: 6 stegs automat
                Hastighet: 3 - 80 km/h
                Lastkapacitet: 4500 kg
                Dragkapacitet: 6 ton i terräng, 26 ton på landsväg
                Stigningsförmåga: 60% (med full last)
                Sidlutningsförmga: 40% (med full last)
                Markfrigång: 40 cm
                Vadningsförmåga: 80 cm
                Höjd hinder: 60 cm
                Antal: 2700 st (tot. Tgb 30/h 40)
                Tillverkare: Scania                  VABIS


*Fakta*

*Terrängbil 40
*Längd:
                Bredd: 
                Vikt:
                Antal hjul/drivna hjul: 6x6
                Motor: 6 cyl DS11 överladdad
                Motorstyrka: 300 hk
                Växellåda: 6 stegs automat
                Hastighet: 3 - 80 km/h
                Lastkapacitet: 6000 kg (senare versioner                  8500 kg)
                Dragkapacitet: 12 ton i terräng,                  30 ton på landsväg
                Stigningsförmåga: 60%                  (med full last)
                Sidlutningsförmga: 40% (med                  full last)
                Markfrigång: 40 cm
                Vadningsförmåga: 80cm
                Höjd hinder: 60 cm
                Antal: 2700 st (tot. Tgb 30/h 40)
                Tillverkare: Scania                  VABIS


----------



## hamellr

Roadkill said:


> Just a quick shot of my c303 from a recent trip. I'll eventually get around to tossing a few more of this and my volvo 6x6 up here. I enjoy the 303 10x that of my old Mogs..



I drove up to British Columbia many years ago to test drive a c303. Unfortunately I never purchased it - I was going through the paperwork to get it cleared by the State's DEQ and DMV. Then the guy who was selling it was nicked by the CIA and the Canadian equivalent for importing tanks that had not been rendered non-functioning before they were shipped.


----------



## Melensdad

I so want a c303 but my wife says NO MORE TOYS!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would like one of the larger rigs with  a boom like the Volvo or scania with R.A weakening me I need help in lifting and moving heavier stuff now days


----------

